# New Classical Listener - Plz make some recommendations :)



## newuser (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi, I recently started listening to classical a lot, and I was hoping to get some recommendations of composers to check out based on what I like now.

Elgar - Nimrod
Debussy
Bach Cello & Violin Concertos (I like the version without the harpsichord; it hurts my ears)
Chopin

Thanks!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Ravel: any of his piano works
Faure: nocturnes
Schubert: piano sonatas 13 and 14
Mendelssohn: violin concertos
Dvorak: "American" string quartet
Brahms: Violin sonatas, string quintets.


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm also new to the classical world. Love Chopin myself, so you might enjoy some Liszt. Try 'Totentanz'.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello all new members! It is nice to have you here.
No one has mentioned anything by Robert Schumann. I find his piano works and Lieder to be indispensable.
Hope that helps


----------



## newuser (Oct 18, 2012)

Great! Thank you 3. Looking forward to listening


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Touching off of Carter's post, Schumann's wife Clara wrote some lieder as well. She's not a very popular composer, but I personally found hers to be quite lovely.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Chopin - Nocturnes
Debussy - La Mer
Tchaikovsky - Serenade Op. 48
Vivaldi - Four Seasons
Schubert - Piano Sonatas 19,20,21


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000065TUZ/ref=dm_dp_cdp?ie=UTF8&qid=1350560155&s=music&sr=8-5


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

My advice would be to quickly look over the different categories and decide on one of them to start with. If you dive into a dozen completely different composers at once, it'll just be too confusing. Your four examples there represent British composers, French impressionism, Baroque and Romantic piano music. That is a massive range. Best to narrow it down a bit so it's easier to understand the context.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Ravel, Faure, Satie, Schubert, Vaughan Williams, and Mendelssohn would be of interest to you imo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

newuser said:


> Hi, I recently started listening to classical a lot, and I was hoping to get some recommendations of composers to check out based on what I like now.
> 
> Elgar - Nimrod
> Debussy
> ...


Nimrod suggests Beethoven's Pathetique Piano Sonata (says Wikipedia) but I can hear his 9th symphony, surely - (3rd movement). The 9th is worth it anyway.
If you like Debussy's piano works, you might like Satie's too. (I'm less keen on their orchestral).


----------

